# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  أشكال روعة للسجاد المنزلي ..... صور

## saladino

*أتمنى تنال إعجابكم*

----------


## Ahla_Rose

لافعلا اشكال جميلهع ورقيقه جدا
وخصوصا الشكل التالت والرابع بجد عجبونى  جدا
شكرا لك صلادينو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الله عليك ياصلادينو يابتاع الجديد كلو هههههههههههه وهيا للوح الجميله قصدى السجاد ده بيتعلق على الحيطه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مع فائق احترامى وتقديرى
 ::

----------


## saladino

شكرا روز على التعليق والتواصل

شكرا صقر على التعليق ههههههههه

----------


## ديدي

حلوين جدااا تسلم ايدك يا صلادينو

----------


## saladino

*شكرا ديدى على المرور والتعليق
كل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## أم أحمد

مجموعة جميلة اوي من السجاد

----------


## saladino

*مشكورة ام احمد على التعليق والتواصل الطيب
كل عام وانتى بخير*

----------


## جرح الزمن

حلوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين اوي اوي 


مرسيه ياصلادينو


جرح الزمن

----------


## totatoty

*     السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
*جميله جداا ورائعه الاشكال دى يا صلدينو*
*شكرا على مجهودك*

----------


## saladino

*جرح الزمن

توتى
شكرا على التعليق والمرور
وكل عام وانتم بخير*

----------

